# Canning Eggs



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Just finished reading Jackie Clay's daily news letter and she is putting hard boiled eggs up to use during the winter months. Sounds like pickled eggs to me. Has anyone here done that and if so...how long will they last, receipe to do this..Thanks..


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

I checked her blog, and they are pickled. Pickled eggs are one of those things you do at your own risk. It's rare, but there have been cases of botulism in pickled eggs. (The yolks don't get acidic enough to prevent it.) You can find some recipes here. 

The recommendation is to use them within a few months. The longer they sit in the brine, the more rubbery they become, not to mention more pickle tasting. If you have room in the fridge, eggs stay good for a long time without any extra steps. They also freeze easily. Those two methods give you a bit more flexibility in how you can use the final product.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

She has the recipe in her new book, "Growing and Canning Your Own Food". I'm going to try it once our hens are laying well this summer.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Think I'll pass on this then..Thanks for the advice..


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I have never pickled hens eggs but I did do quail eggs they are small enough for the yolks to get pickled also sort of hard to do as they are small but they sure are good


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

You can also dehydrate eggs for longer storage. You tube has some great videos on it. You basically just whip the eggs like yo would for an omelet and just put in the dehydrator. Yo have to cook them when you rehydrate them.


----------

